# TSW as a finish?



## thewishman (Apr 14, 2006)

Somewhere, on some penturning site, I could swear that I read of TSW being used as a finish. After searching for hours (ok, maybe only 90 minutes) I cannot find that post (insert more swearing.)

Can TSW be used as a finish? If it can, what are the steps?

It seems to me that the ability to build multiple coats and its protective properties would make it an ideal finish. Certainly a finish that would be easier and faster than just about any other, except the short-life-span waxes or friction polishes.

Chris


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 14, 2006)

I use TSW as a finish on very specific woods.  Cocobolo, lignum vitae, olivewood and a few other woods that are oily.  I also used it on the snakewood pen in SOYP.  In general, I recommend that TSW be used as a top coat.  Use whatever finish "floats your boat" and then apply TSW to give it a final, protective touch.  The combination of carnauba and poly will protect, the UV is dispersed, minute scratches are filled very nicely and it will build depth.  It does not build like a sanding sealer, so you do not want to use it to attempt to fill scratches that are easily visible.  If you have further questions, email me. [8D]


----------



## jscola (Apr 19, 2006)

I just got some TSW, can I use it over mylands ? Do I still use Renaissance wax after? I usualy use CA finish & then Mylands & then Renaissance. Any suggestions would be welcome. Thanks Joe


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 19, 2006)

Joe,

I would say that using both TSW and Ren Wax would be redundant.  I prefer TSW, but use one or the other.  Ren Wax is said to do better on metal.  I don't use Mylands, so anything on that from me would be a guess.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 19, 2006)

I use TSW over friction polish or lacquer, both give me great results.
I use the Ren Wax over acrylics.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 19, 2006)

TSW will definitely work over Myland's...and every other finish I've tried.  Also, it works well on acrylics. [8D]


----------



## woodbutcher (Apr 19, 2006)

I purchased some TWS awhile back and finally used it over the weekend on several pens. I used Lou's product over mylands and c/a. The improvement was astonishing! I am very particular with my pens. They sell from $60.00 for a slimline to over $600.00 for upper end pens. It is important to read the directions, understand and
Jim follow them. Lou I had intended to send you a private email to thank you for such a fine product. Instead I will do it here. Thank You!


----------



## Skye (Apr 19, 2006)

I've heard the inventor is a mad scientist who lives in the deepest depths of the rainforest picking berries to find the perfect finish. Just what I've heard. [:0]


----------



## jssmith3 (Apr 19, 2006)

I use TSW over everything I turn now, best thing out there I think. []
Janet


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks, Jim.  I'm glad it has lived up to your expectations!

I've heard the same thing, Skye.  This is reputed to be a photgraph of this bizarre fellow.  It was taken by the same guy who did that one of Sasquatch! [8D]


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Apr 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Skye_
> <br />I've heard the inventor is a mad scientist who lives in the deepest depths of the rainforest picking berries to find the perfect finish. Just what I've heard. [:0]



No,no, no!!!!! I heard that he's not 'mad' but just 'too glad' that so many members use it. Good stuff to use and that's no joke.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 19, 2006)

Lou, that looks nothing like that guy on your web site! [][}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> <br />Lou, that looks nothing like that guy on your web site! [][}]



Billy, that pix was after an application of TSW and a good buffing!!!
[][][][]


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok, William--we're even on keyboard destruction!  []


----------



## thewishman (Apr 20, 2006)

It may be just the angle of the picture - but it looks like Lou is sitting well away from the rest of the group.[] 

Was this the "before TSW" pic or the "after TSW" pic?


----------

